# Transfer money to Bankwest without online account access



## microsoftee (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm PR holder and have joint account with my wife in Bankwest. I'm living overseas and want to migrate to Australia.
I lost online access to my bank account and want to transfer money to my account. Bank sending SMS to my mobile number I don't have my mobile SIM working.
Is there any way to confirm the money I send deposited to account?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Can you make voice calls?


----------



## microsoftee (Oct 7, 2019)

wrussell said:


> Can you make voice calls?


You mean voice calls to bank from registered number? No, SIM is not working


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Can you contact your service provider and get a new SIM?


----------



## Willis_07 (Jul 17, 2019)

I had a similar problem when I was traveling in Germany. Actually I just sent them an email and they replied very quickly.


----------

